# Plotting a coup



## Stormcat (Jan 1, 2016)

In the climax of my story, as a battle rages on outside the imperial palace, a small group of revolutionaries infiltrates the locked-down palace to finish off the evil emperor and his cronies ninja-style.


This is the only part of my story I have not plotted out in significant detail, because I'm not very good at military-style maneuvers, even covert ones. I know I need a few things in order for this to work:

1. Something to instigate the outside battle, which provides a distraction for the Emperor while the "Ninjas" sneak in.
2. A way to lower the emperor's gaurd down just enough so that an assassin can finally off him.
3. A way to calm the battle down outside once the emperor has been offed.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello Stormy

Some reading about actual coups and revolutions throughout history should give you plenty of ideas around which to structure this part of your story.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 2, 2016)

Riis Marshall said:


> Hello Stormy
> 
> Some reading about actual coups and revolutions throughout history should give you plenty of ideas around which to structure this part of your story.
> 
> ...




Any ones in particular I should research?


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello Stormy

If you're seeking examples of back-stabbing - often literally, totally unsentimental lusts for power, two good places to start might be the struggles for succession in England - and later Britain - from about 500AD and the politics of Italy throughout the Renaissance.

For something more recent, read about the politics of Mexico from about 1800.

And a caution: Wikipedia is a convenient place to start because of quick and easy access, but follow this up with more detailed research; entries in Wikipedia sometimes contain glaring errors. One I found was a charter being granted by Queen Anne of Great Britain two years after her death.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## aj47 (Jan 3, 2016)

_Ariel_ by Stephen Boyett (he may have a middle initial -- it's been a couple years since i read it)


----------

